# R/C Sharkfest 4...#43-44



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The R/C met up at Nassau Sound the 10th and 11th for another round of Sharkin'. We had a full crew for sure, with Me, Surf Fish, Barty, Vic III, Paul Mc, L2KF, and Jarson in attendance.

On to business..

The Malibu Mini-X is a FINE platform for 'yakkin baits, even though the Sound was pretty sloppy, and the current was rippin'...










I'll go on and get the Shark action pics out of the way, since that's what we were after....



















That's it...and he bit about an hour after we set up... 

All was not lost, because with such a bunch of characters hanging around, we had an absolute BALL spinnin' yarns and swappin' stories.

Along the way late into the night, some of the BIGGEST Sail Cats I ever saw started biting, Barty caught this guy...










Surf Fish got two or three of the big cats and some baby sharks, but we got no more runs on the big gear.

About daylight, we swapped places and gear, and L2KF netted up a FAT haul of nice mullet, so we tried some fresh cut and live mullet. L2KF got one keeper Bluefish, and the rest of the mullet went into the freezer.

An interesting thing happened, when Barty tossed the net on a school of mullet...He hauled in about 60 baby Pompano about 4" long. We also saw some sand fleas, which have not been seen on that beach since the re-nourishment last year...A good sign. 

This was probably the best trip of the year so far, not due to any huge or numerous fish, but because of the great time that can be had when a bunch of good folks gang up on a lonely beach to hang out and fish. 

The last couple of days is what it's all about, Guys, and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Man, that cat looks tasty.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sailcat good to eat?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*sailcat*

also make good bait.....RR how is that setup working for you??? and surf did you make your own sinkers??? how much do they weight??? I am still casting my bait, so i need to steam line my stuff, to get distance on them....:fishing: nice report guys....:beer: Oh RR is that a "members only" sharking tee shirt you have on


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

jettypark28 said:


> Oh RR is that a "members only" sharking tee shirt you have on


 No, But mine is   

Kajun..Salicats are about as good as a whiting,Hardhead cats on the other hand..:--|


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Why so close to the bridge??*

From the photo it looks like you set up at the first bend. Or did you space the rods out to the point? I have been fishing out there quite often this summer and have yet to see any BIG sharks this year although Saturday we did see two about 5ft cruzzing the ledge at the begining of the bar (about 200 yards north of where your picture appears to be taken.) 
You guys are making me regret selling my old rigs. I lost intrest in sharking quite a few years ago when I no longer had reliable freinds to go. Maybe one of these trips I will be able get out there but unfortunitly time off during the week is hard to come by. 
Enjoy, build memories and keep the posts coming.

BartyB .I will let you know when we start seeing the big sharks as we are out there at least 2x a month. It is amazing what all those people wading and sitting in the water do not see out there on the point.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Noel and I fished near that spot last evening. I fished 1630-2100 with not much happening -- nothing on my shark rod. Noel caught a lot of small sharks, the largest being a 42" Atlantic Sharpnose. He stayed later, so I don't know what more he caught.

The Sheriff told us that a fisherman caught a 6 foot Hammerhead in our same spot the night before. He must have been fishing around the corner from you guys.

All you young guys out there fishing all night and then going to work the next day. I remember those days -- no substitute for youth. Catch'em up.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader get out to fish... Look at how many days he fishes... 
I had a great time with these guys. Great to meet everyone out there. Good Group of guys.
These guys fish. They don't just sit at a computer and think about how to do it. They do it.
I would also like to say a word about Bloody bonito head... _You will be missed_. 
Great time out there guys.
Can you catch a shark in the day time?
If so... Mono or Braid..?
Cast or Kayak?
Penn or Daiwa?
Mags or Breaks?
Spam or Vienna sausages?

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sea Level said:


> The Sheriff told us that a fisherman caught a 6 foot Hammerhead in our same spot the night before. He must have been fishing around the corner from you guys.


 HA HA HA! That SAME Sherrif told us that SAME story, only the guy caught it last week!! Must be his "usuall story" Thats funny right there!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

VICIII said:


> Railroader get out to fish... Look at how many days he fishes...
> I had a great time with these guys. Great to meet everyone out there. Good Group of guys.
> These guys fish. They don't just sit at a computer and think about how to do it. They do it.
> I would also like to say a word about Bloody bonito head... _You will be missed_.
> ...




All I gotta say is NOBODY ever say VicIII isn't hardcore! This guy drove 4 hours from VERO BEACH to come fish with us for a few hours before going to a MEETING! It was great to finally meet ya Vic, Next time we're comin to S.I. and you can show us around


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Bring it...
I will show you how I roll.... 
It was fun and we do have to do it at SI
I will be there tonight with a no kids pass...!!
Should report tomorrow.


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

it was nice to meet everyone, that was one of the best times ive had fishing without catching anything, hopefully ill be able to fish in the next sharkfest


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah John, It's almost more fun when we dont catch anything....But that dont happen often,But when the skunk IS hangin around,these are some of the funniest guys to just BS with.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

Kajun said:


> sailcat good to eat?


One of the best eating fish I've tasted. Better than whiting, to my taste, about as good as seatrout or drum. Not as good as pompano, but then, what fish is? Very mild, kind of soft flesh, but good flavor.


----------

